# emerson lcd tv question



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i picked up an emerson lcd tv from the side of the road the other day and got it working again after i got it working i noticed what looked like water damage inside the screen. so i took the screen apart and found this plastic layer that was the cause of the waterspots. the big question is what is that layer for? i removed it and the tv seems to work fine without it but im not sure what the purpose of that layer was. the first picture is the layer i removed from the screen the second picture is the tv running after removing that layer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It gives the picture depth. Interesting info here: Creating an LCD - Creating an LCD | HowStuffWorks


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i saw that link when i was researching it. it dident make sense to me as there are more layers in that picture in that link than i found inside the screen its self. is it ok to run the tv without that layer in the screen?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although they hardly ever leak, the liquid(s) is/are poisonous. I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

ok well i took that layer out from a non working 40 inch tv and cut it down to fit in the 27. the 40 inch one was mainly parts anyways i had thoghts about buying the board for it but i likely never would have.


----------

